# N. Texas Vintage Bike Swap Meet - May 23, 2015



## Daddy-O (Apr 3, 2015)

*3rd Annual North Texas Vintage Bike Swap Meet*
*Saturday, May 23, 2015
*
Come on out from 9am - 3pm to Don Johle's Bike World in Garland, TX for the North Texas Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet. Bring all of your old bikes and parts to sell including road bikes, BMX, MTB, cruiser, muscle bikes...if it's old, bring it! Vendor spaces $15 each and sold on a first come first serve basis. Bring your own tables and chairs. "For Love of Pizza" food truck will be onsite for lunch. For more info call Don's shop at 972-240-7678.

Don Johle's Bike World
5513 Broadway
Garland, TX 75043


----------



## Daddy-O (May 4, 2015)

Only 19 days away!


----------



## Daddy-O (May 18, 2015)

Coming up this Saturday!


----------



## Big Moe (May 19, 2015)

Big Moe is going to try to be there. Anyone else coming.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 22, 2015)

Looks like we may catch a break in the weather tomorrow morning.

It's a rain or shine event....no rescheduling.


----------

